# Can't execute on /home

## recluse

When I try to run any program on my /home partition I get various errors:

```

::recluse@chifoo:~::

=>programming/perl/tests/hello_world2.pl 

bash: programming/perl/tests/hello_world2.pl: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Permission denied

```

```

::recluse@chifoo:~::

=>programming/cs1440/proj09/./mazeTest 

bash: programming/cs1440/proj09/./mazeTest: Permission denied

```

Obviously hello_world2.pl is a perl script and mazeTest would be a binary (compiled from c++ source).  I don't know if this will help but here' the line from my /etc/fstab/

```

/dev/hda6               /home           ext2            defaults,user   0 0

```

How can I execute stuff on my /home partition?

----------

## Target

Make sure user recluse has execute permissions on those files.

They should be in, or in a path in:

```
/home/recluse/
```

Owned by user recluse.

...and chmod u+x

The first two should take care of themselves provided user recluse created the files in the first place.

I hope that maze isn't the "mouse maze" exercise using stacks that I keep seeing in absolutely every CS course on earth.  :Razz: 

----------

## recluse

I definitely have execute permissons on the files and I did a 'export $PATH' and this is the output 

```
bash: export: `/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/kde/3/bin:/home/recluse/:/home/recluse': not a valid identifier]
```

Could this have something to do with it?

----------

## klieber

 *recluse wrote:*   

> I definitely have execute permissons on the files and I did a 'export $PATH' and this is the output 
> 
> 

 

Perhaps you meant to do 'echo $PATH'?

Regarding your trouble, chances are the first line of your perl script is pointing at the wrong location.   Where is perl installed on your system? ('which perl')  Does this match up against the first line in your script? (probably '#!/usr/bin/perl' when it should be '#!/path/to/your/perl/install')

Of course, another obvious question is; did you emerge perl and are the permissions set on perl such that your user id can execute it?

--kurt

----------

## klieber

 *recluse wrote:*   

> When I try to run any program on my /home partition I get various errors:

 

Another thought; what does your /etc/fstab file look like?  Specifically, what does the entry for your /home partition look like? (or /, if /home isn't on its own partition)

If you've got it set up so user accounts can't execute on that particular partition, that would certainly cause the problem you're describing.

--kurt

----------

